# I've BEEN AWAY AWHILE..Kinda OT, IMPORTANT



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Greetings,

It is with heavy heart I write this posting here tonight. It would seem that The Mrs. and I are to be no more....We are keeping it Civilized for the sake of the Kids (we have Three Beautiful Little Modeler's lol) Anyhoo, At the end of this Month we are all going to see Superman Returns,Then the Wife and Brood are heading back to Naples Fla. While I will meanwhile be checking into a 9 Month Treatment Program (Long Story but surffice it to say It's over due for me) So Although I should (and will) Take this over to the Swap & Sell Forum, I wanted to let you folks know that I'll be Liquidating MY ENTIRE COLLECTION of KITS and related TOYS and MAGAZINES. I've been keeping in touch with Ed Baxter from the BB here (And Again Ed,Thanks for being such a great friend through all this) Anyhoo, I seem to recall Some A-Hole Got on here one time and Pleaded with you to buy his wares, and that he HAD to have you guys Wire the $$ to him ASAP,Being the kind of Decent Human Beings (And probly Xenomorphs as well lol) You folks Thought you were getting a Good Deal AND helping one of our own right? But what happened instead?....Well I believe there is STILL some of us that never got their Kits Nor their Cash back! So because of this previous Situation I realize nobody wants to repeat that.
All that being said I'm Sellin' EVERYTHING BUT rather than List it all here I'd love to Speak with you either on the Phone or E-Mail I'll Provide that info right here and now.I'm NOT as "Under The Gun" as that other guy was  So What I'm hoping to do is Sell the Whole "KIT & kaboddle" lol Sorry for the Pun Anyhoo, I figure I'd try to sell the whole Collection for about 4 Bills ($400.00 ) and then you could resell what ya' didn't want and make back some of that For exsample We paid $225 JUST for the Charlton Heston "Captured" Kit (A big Chunk O' Resin or I paid 89 bucks for the Tony Mcvey "Boris" a Two-foot tall Vinyl Masterpiece! Listen I realize Built up Kits aren't worth as much as Mint In Box but in just about all cases I used Acryilic Paints on my pieces and hardly ever used Sealer so Paint removeal should be easy. Hey I REALLY Don't wanna do this but like "Q" "I must do this last act of Selflessness" for the sake of my Family (and my own Guilt) I've VERY CAREFULLY Disassembled all the PL/Aurora Repops and Carefully placed them back in their original boxes The Big 350 ENTERPRISE was assembled Straight from the box but it hangs from my Ceiling at the moment as does the C-57D Saucer (But I never built the Inside Structure (Bunks,Seats etc) Likewise, the Jupiter 2 is still a Hollow hull! I never Built PL's Kiss Kits but they are the ones in the Car type Boxes NOT the Long Boxes. There are a Dozen SCREAMIN' Vinyl Figures Several DARKHORSE Resin Kits (Still In Boxes) a Halcyon "Face Hugger" Beneath The POTA "Mutant Leader" A 12 inch Resin piece that is my Second Favorite (1st is Chuck & Gorillas! ) Anyhoo, Here is my info We gotta move outta here by July 1st so I'm not needing Western Union lol But I'd like to work this out in the next couple of weeks. Thanks Oh and Of COURSE PICTURES CAN BE PROVIDIDED and Some of my stuff is ALREADY in the Photos Section of the PLBB Okay so I look forward to hearing from ya'

JOHN/LONFAN
JOHN BRANCH
[email protected]
Ph.(203) 906-4041

That's my Cell Phone Number cause' we have our House Phone Hooked up to the Computer But feel free to call If I don't answer Please leave your "Handle" on the BB so I'll know who it is.

John


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> I will meanwhile be checking into a *9 Month* Treatment Program
> (Long Story but surffice it to say It's over due for me)


I knew model building was addictive, but jeez!  

You can get off of Crack in 30 days!





Sorry. I have to joke.

Sorry to hear about your difficulties.
I hope everything turns out well for you.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Thanks Frank,Listen It's NOT a "Crack" problem (my Crack is fine lol) Naw, it's a Combo of Drinking,Depression,and Immature Decision making I recently got Diagnosed with ADHD as was my Son But I started going into his Medication (a generic Riddilain) and I felt like it was helping me Write MUCH better sentences here and elsewhere But I failed to worry about how the boy would be W/O his Drugs,NOT cause I'm such a Bastard BUT because I couldn't control myself Hence I need this Rehab,now Somebody PLEASE take this stuff off our hands! Feel Free to call OR reverse the Charges OR gimmie your Number And I'll call you!
Thanks 
JOHN/LONFAN
I'll be on here thru June 28th 2006


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm sorry to hear that you're going through all of this at this time, John. I hope, however, after all is said and done, that you'll be better off. When you reach the end of your rope - tie a knot and hang on!

- GJS


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Good luck, John! We'll be praying for you, sir!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Good luck my friend!!! I hope all works out for you...I went thru something similar several years ago,I'm in a much better place now.really hope all goes well for you man,Seriously.Best of luck to you and please check in from time to time


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

John/Lon,
As with the rest of the guys, I'm very sorry to hear you have such problems. I hope you can resolve all of them and get back on an even keel in a hurry. IF you have access to a computer keep in touch with us and we'll all be pulling for you.

I'm sort of laying low on buying/building models myself, been kind of fighting depression also, but if someone else gets your stash and I see something interesting I may jump in.

In any case, hope you do well and get back in the swing of the hobby SOON ! And of course, my/our best to your family too. ( 'Specially that cute l'i'l tyke in that pic who reminds me of my grandson )
Dabbler


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I know we're all praying that John gets the help he needs from above, from within, and from without. 

Just remember, John, there is never reason to despair: you have friends, family, and community for support. Reach out, take care of yourself, struggle for and achieve those small goals and you will make it.

This is coming from someone with autophobia who just recently managed to replace seals on his van's transmission. I know it doesn't sound like much (and it really isn't compared to what John faces) but those irrational fears can be a real pain in the posterior. Hitting them head-on can do the trick, however.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

John, sorry to hear about your recent problems... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

I have some interest in your Screamin, DARK HORSE and PL figure kits email me [email protected]

Travis


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*Mea Culpa*

Hi John/Lon,
I'm afraid I may have contributed to getting the other thread shut down by adding my small ( though joking ) but inapropriate statement about a certain program. Even though the thread got out of hand, I'm totally sure all of us only meant to try to help & understand your troubles. I have come to realize that when one member of this BB has a problem we are all concerned. 

I personally think if one has private troubles, getting too deep in ANY politics is bad !! In excess ALL politicians will drive you goofy ! Concentrate on your own improvement John and stick around the BB with your friends as often as you can.

Crap, I think you were the first one to really make contact with me when I first joined the BB, and you have a lot to contribute.
Get well and BE well John !
Dabbler


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey John, 

I hope you get better. I know you can pull through this. 

Just maybe to help you, I went through a depressive phase in my mid 20's and I went to see a clinic doctor, instead of my Family Doctor, which I later found out to be a mistake.

Anyway, this clinic Dr. administered Paxil to me without doing any blood work. Suffice to say I was misdiagnosted and it turned out, after I saw my real Family Doc, that I didn't need it. He was wise enough to do the blood tests and they showed that there was nothing lacking in my system to warrent the use of Paxil or any other anti-depression medication.

Sadly, I was on that junk for a few months and my life was getting more and more out of control. To keep the story simple, I had a few crazy adventures while on that stuff and they weren't good life experiances worth remebering.

So all I'm saying is before you, or anyone, takes a Doctor's word at face value, make sure they run blood tests and what not. They should be checking for important things like your lithium levels and whatnot.

Also, is there a chance to get the family back if you change enough after the 9 months?

I believe in the human spirit of survival and compassion and I wish you the best no matter what lies down the road ahead. And remeber to keep positive, even though some days will be harder than hell, be happy as best as you can and keep focused on getting well.

Also remeber that depression isn't a "Zippidy Doo Dah" quick fix as many people expect. A lot of people that you meet simply don't understand this concept or even know what depression is about. Even people that have come out of depression still get days where they sink back (and I should know). 

Too bad money's so tight and Monster Hobbies has so many big bills at the end of each month otherwise I would simply buy out your stock in one big purchace. Lord knows I need some PL inventory, both for the store and those kits in my collection that I'm missing. (Also, between you and me, if you wanted your build-ups back in say...10 months...I'd gladly send them back. Us moddlers have to stick together, you know!)

Anyway, best of luck, hang in there and write to us as often as you can.

Trevor Ursulescu, 
The Mad Cap Romanian


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"Anyway, this clinic Dr. administered Paxil to me without doing any blood work."

Never, ever heard anything good about Paxil. Only horror stories.

--Hawg (who's not a doctor, but has stayed at a Holiday Inn.)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

yamahog said:


> "Anyway, this clinic Dr. administered Paxil to me without doing any blood work."
> 
> Never, ever heard anything good about Paxil. Only horror stories.
> 
> --Hawg (who's not a doctor, but has stayed at a Holiday Inn.)


Yup, and rumor is Holiday Inn still hasn't recovered !!! :freak: 
Bada boom !!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes Dabbler....message in a bottle, I assume?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Wish there was something that I could do to help you out there, lonfan. Never really talked to ya but I have read a lot of your posts before I signed up here. Hopefully you will be able to look back on all of this in time and make good out of it.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

yamahog said:


> "Anyway, this clinic Dr. administered Paxil to me without doing any blood work."
> 
> Never, ever heard anything good about Paxil. Only horror stories.
> 
> --Hawg (who's not a doctor, but has stayed at a Holiday Inn.)


That makes sense. There are thousands and thousands of depression patients who are being successfully treated with Paxil, and living normal lives. Why would any of them tell you?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"That makes sense. There are thousands and thousands of depression patients who are being successfully treated with Paxil, and living normal lives. Why would any of them tell you?"*

ToyBoy,
I have no idea why anyone who was treated successfully with Paxil would tell me about it. I was talking about those who have been screwed up by it.

However, despite the fact that no one has ever told me of their successful experiences with Paxil, obviously "*thousands and thousands" *have told you.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Not to further any heated debate here, but it would be interesting to look up the stats on Paxil and find out just how successful it is.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Well This is getting interesting Meaning that this Thread will probly be Shot down soon lol But Right now they have me on "Effxor" and to be honest I feel Nuthin' only thing that seemed to make a difference was Taylor's (my son's Stuff) Mythel Something (Riddelin) I know I spelled that Incorrectly sorry.Anyhoo I thank you all for your concern and seriously I'll be back (Although it'll be Sans Models lol) But I don't think they're gonna have Computer Access at the Program! But I'll Come back and let ya' know what was done to my Head As soon as they finish w/ me lol Think Jack Nicolson In "One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest" lol

John/Lonfan
Again I'll be here until the 29th though! And Lee I got the Stuff ready to go!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Groovy! Call if you have any questions regarding the shipping.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey BTW I promise NOT to just Type Nonsense BUT I really wanna hit 2k Posts before I have to go Help me please. lol I have a good one about Watching Reeve's Superman 1&2 this weekend so that should take me up there! lol

John/Lonfan


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think Superman II was much better than one--more action. Superman III just plain sucked, however--too much anti-nuke politics, IMHO. 

It's just that, *why* does everyone have to always interject politics into their movies?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Uh I think you're thinkin' about Supes 4 (The one w/Nuclearman) That was the one that (I hear) Reeves helped Write. I really didn't care for it.

BUT I'm takin' this over to the "Movies For Modeler's" Section

John/Lonfan


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yep! It's IV I was thinking of. III was the next worst.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

> I think Superman II was much better than one--more action. Superman III just plain sucked, however--too much anti-nuke politics, IMHO.
> 
> It's just that, why does everyone have to always interject politics into their movies?
> __________________
> ...



You tell em' Perfesser! The Superman movies were so much more political than George Orwell. Shame on them.

Just so I'm clear, John is interjecting politics by mentioning he didn't like the anti-nuke theme in in the lousiest Superman movie made 20 years ago, but your George Orwell quotes are hunky-dory?

And you are again scolding people not to interject politics because you were chosen as moderator exactly when?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's a signature, meant to provoke thought, not argument. If I start a thread with that quote in the body of the post (which, I can assure you, I will not do), then you may feel free to debate me on it. 

Otherwise, just go to my website and click on the movie advertisement there and learn something. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> It's a signature, meant to provoke thought, not argument. If I start a thread with that quote in the body of the post (which, I can assure you, I will not do), then you may feel free to debate me on it.


You forgot to address scolding John for "injecting politics" for mentioning what he didn't like in the plot line of a 20 year old Superman movie, not to mention your non-moderator status.



> Otherwise, just go to my website and click on the movie advertisement there and learn something. :thumbsup:


No thank you, I learned everything I needed to know about hipocritical idiots like him a long time ago.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"No thank you, I learned everything I needed to know about idiots like him a long time ago."

ME? HUH? WhadidIDo? Seems I'm askin' that alot lately lol 

Come on Gents Go over to the Movie Section and read my Just finished Rant NO Politics Involved I promise! (Just Luthor's Hair!)
John/Lonfan


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Settle John, I meant the _political_ idiot whose _political_ movie Perfesser recommends I watch while in the same breath telling you not to get _political_ by mentioning the plot in a 20 year old Superman movie. 

I won't dignify the guy (or ire the mods) by mentioning his name, but trust me, you wouldn't like his movie. He's a hipocrite too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> You forgot to address scolding John for "injecting politics" for mentioning what he didn't like in the plot line of a 20 year old Superman movie, not to mention your non-moderator status.


1. I've never claimed to be a moderator.

2. I never scolded John since* I *was the one who made the comment about the politics in a 20 year old Superman movie.

I think it's about time you quit making childish, snide remarks every time I post and you don't like it.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> 2. I never scolded John since* I *was the one who made the comment about the politics in a 20 year old Superman movie.
> 
> .


Why either I misread, or somebody revised their post.



> It's just that, why does everyone have to always interject politics into their movies?
> __________________
> “In a time of universal deceit, telling the truth is a revolutionary act.”
> – George Orwell
> ...


If I misread, I apologise. I woulda sworn it originally said "It's just that, why does everyone have to always interject politics into this thread?", but since it doesn't say that now I musta made a mistake. Because it would be dishonest and really hipocritical to edit it afterward and not mention it. I'm sure the Perfesser was just correctin' a spellin' mistake or two when he edited it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Why either I misread, or somebody revised their post.
> 
> 
> 
> If I misread, I apologise. If not, well, it's just more revisonist history



Post #22 Last edited by PerfesserCoffee : Today at 07:47 AM.

Post #27 Last edited by PhilipMarlowe : Today at 08:56 AM.

Remind me to add time traveling to my list of accomplishments! :lol:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I KNEW It wasn't me being called an Idiot (Although I've been labeled worse! lol) I was just tryin' to "Defuse" the whole deal lol

John


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Post #22 Last edited by PerfesserCoffee : Today at 07:47 AM.
> 
> Post #27 Last edited by PhilipMarlowe : Today at 08:56 AM.
> 
> Remind me to add time traveling to my list of accomplishments! :lol:


Don't strain the arm patting yourself on the back, there, PC, what time either of us edited a seperate post means nothing. it's another non-sequitor point and a dishonest debating technique, much like re-diting one's post after saying something inaccurate or stupid. However the times of the original postings might be real revealing.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Uh, the point is that you obviously read and responded to the post AFTER my last edit from which it has not changed.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

lonfan said:


> I KNEW It wasn't me being called an Idiot (Although I've been labeled worse! lol) I was just tryin' to "Defuse" the whole deal lol
> 
> John


Does it count if I'm being "diffuse"?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I meant to use Humor to try to take the Hostility out of the Situation...Aw Forget it... Kill each other if you must. lol

John
Okay I'll be out for bout 2 hours


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Uh, the point is that you obviously read and responded to the post AFTER my last edit from which it has not changed.


Uh, the point is if I quoted what you said after you edited it, and didn't notice the change when I copied and pasted it, that'd be different. 

I'm sure it was my mistake, 'cause we all know there's no historical precedant for you re-editing or deleting your own post after saying something dishonest, hipocritical, or insulting in a thread :freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't quite understand why everyone seemed to miss the point I was trying to make when I said not to take the Dr.'s word for treatments WITHOUT getting proper blood work done. 

Basically, when I walked into that clinic, the attitude was "Here, have some drugs and see you later. Hope it goes well for you, but don't call us, we'll call you."

My family Dr's attitude was "Let me see if you need these new, experimental and potentially harmful drugs. If you do, then I'll keep you on them under close, medical supervision. If not, I'll get you off them gradually over a period of time. But first, let's have a blood sample or two to see if your internal chemistry checks out ok or not. I'll have the lab do a rush on the blood sample and I'll call you in two days to let you know what they came up with.".

After he discovered I didn't need them, he got me off the stuff and recomended me to a psychiatrist friend of his to help me straighten out my mind.

I'm not here to bash any medication or Paxil in paticular. Hey, it might be a great answer if he REALLY needs it. But does he know for sure that he does, or is it another case like mine where the drug administration is paying a DR. to sell the new drug? (Ever wonder why so many people are on medication these days?)

I'm basically saying that I don't want John to go through the same stuff I did where I ran across 4 lanes of rush hour traffic, hopped a fence and had the cops chasing me with two dogs all because some stupid clinic Dr recommended me a volitile experimental drug in the same way you'd recomend an over the counter asprin to a headache paitent.

Oh, and I totally understand when John said that the medication they gave him lost it's effect. When I was on Paxil, I started off at 10 mg once a day. After a week, it stopped working. I told this clinic DR about it. So he recommended uping the dossage. Then it was 10 mg twice a day...then 3 times a day, then 20 mg 3 times a day, then 40 mg...on and on until I was taking 80 mg 4 times a day. Keep in mind that my body actually didn't need this stuff at all! Therefore I was becoming a Dr prescribed Paxil addict. And since I was taking the Dr's advice at face value, I wigged out.

However, I had an uncle who was in an insane aslyum (He died a few years back.) who was low on his lithium levels. It was a documented case through his blood work. In the end, they gave him the medication he needed and it balanced his levels. However, they never released him from the asylum because he needed constant care.

So like I say, always check every avenue BEFORE comitting to medication, because after all, nothing is more important than your health.

Believe me, I lived through someone elses mistake.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh, and by the way, Paxil is a kissing cousin to Speed. It works to help people who's brains don't produce enough bioelectrical chemistry to connect brain waves together to make the proper mental connections to aid in decision making and motor skills. 

Imagine this...when a normal brain is introduced to this drug, it increases the brain signals to an excellerated level. 

Normally when your mind is allowed to think of something, say "What's for dinner?", it can think of the one subject and come to an answer in a proper time frame.

Under Paxil, there is so much bio-electric chemistry that your mind thinks "What's for dinner?", "Who's comming over?", "Did I clean the dishes?", "Do I smell bad?", "Does any one love me?", "Why am I alone?", "I feel sad.", "Now I feel happy.", "Everyone is great.", "Everyone sucks and I'm great.", "I need no one.", "I need everyone!", ..and on and on in a fraction of the time that the normal brain needed to think of "What's for dinner?".

That's why I freaked out that day. I had 8 times the limit of Paxil running through my system and my brain sending out billions of negative thoughts at speeds faster than light without any compensation for the fact that my body couldn't handle it. 

Imagine every bad experiance you lived through, right from the neighborhood bully picking on you in Grade 3, including any and all moments you ever felt lonely, to what's happening to you in the present day mixed in with the parinoia of a Dr prescribed time bomb. It's frightening and I hope by typing this for you all that no one ever re-lives that same experiance I did.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Uh, the point is if I quoted what you said after you edited it, and didn't notice the change when I copied and pasted it, that'd be different.


Okay. You had an hour and nine minutes from my last edit to notice what I posted. 

I made the initial post and 7:44am and then edited it last at 7:47 and you JUST HAPPENED to read it in that three minute interval and waited to make your post at 8:49, one hour and 2 minutes after my final edit. That's assuming I made a significant change during the edit.

Okay. I suppose I should admire your great memory. :freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, what really helped me out was eating right, cutting back on alcohol, exercise and discovering myself through Astrology and Psychiastry. Once the real problems were out of the way and I knew where I wanted to go in life, I was able to get back on my feet and get my life in order. 

It may sound strange to you, and possibly a bit hoakey, but for me Astrology gave a clearer understanding of my spiritual make-up as well as explained why so many people are so different from one another and so different from myself. You have to remeber that this was the psychology for over 3000 years before Sigmund Freud came along.

Good luck John on your life quest.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh for Christ's sake Philip and Proff...GIVE IT A REST!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Actually, what really helped me out was eating right, cutting back on alcohol, exercise and discovering myself through Astrology and Psychiastry. Once the real problems were out of the way and I knew where I wanted to go in life, I was able to get back on my feet and get my life in order.


A good diet is a very good point. I think it has been shown to make a huge difference in the way a person's brain functions.

Also some things that should always be investigated are sleeping habits and the ability to sleep well. Sleep apnea can lead to a host of mental and physical problems.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, John/lonfan,

I just can't get over the fact that you are going into a 
*9 month* program to kick the Styrene habit!
(The first thing you did was get rid of all your modeling
kits and paraphernalia, so that's what you're trying to
kick. Right?)

Where are you the going? The Revell Clininc? :tongue: 






It's a joke! It's only a joke! Settle down!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Hey, John/lonfan,
> 
> I just can't get over the fact that you are going into a
> *9 month* program to kick the Styrene habit!
> ...


:lol:

I think the fumes have gotten to a lot of us! :freak:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

*OT Postings*

Ok Folks,
This is modeling BB, topics here are to be modeling related.
This thread is way off topic, I've been sitting on the sidelines watching. and allowing it to go on because it seemed like Lon needed some help and most members were anxious to give it.

Along the way, a couple of you seem to have developed a personal argument here.

Please do us all a favor TAKE YOUR PERSONAL ARGUMENTS ELSEWHERE NOW!
This sniping at one another needs to stop. 

Thread Locked!

Dave


----------

